# Eclipse debug Gradle-Projekt



## nieselfriem (5. Feb 2021)

Hallo!

Bisher habe ich mein Projekt mit IntelliJ bearbeitet. Da es aber leider beim Debuggen unter Linux abstürzt, dachte ich mir, das sich mal eclipse eine Chance gebe.

Den Build usw. bekomme ich ohne Probleme hin. Aber wie kann man dort eine Debugger in Verbindung mit Gradle Nutzen?

Wenn ich den Debugger wie in IntelliJ stumpf einfach nutzen will, dann kommt die Meldung.



Hat jemand für mich eine Anleitung wie ich den Debugger richtig konfiguriere, dass er auch mit dem Gradle-Projekt funktioniert?

VG Georg


----------



## LimDul (6. Feb 2021)

Das hat vermutlich nix mit Gradle zu tun. Deine Programm sollte irgendwo ein Klasse mit einer Main Methode haben => Rechtsklick Debug As Java Programm


----------

